# Taco Bell breakfast!



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Has everyone heard about this? Taco Bell will be serving a breakfast menu a month from today. The must-try item is the Waffle Taco, which seems to be a waffle folded around scrambled eggs and sausage. 
I love culinary innovation, particularly in the sometimes stagnant fast food realm.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Tempest said:


> Has everyone heard about this? Taco Bell will be serving a breakfast menu a month from today. The must-try item is the Waffle Taco, which seems to be a waffle folded around scrambled eggs and sausage.
> I love culinary innovation, particularly in the sometimes stagnant fast food realm.


I've not heard of the waffle taco, but it sounds intriguing. Didn't MCD do something similar but with a pancake? A syrup-infused pancake, if I remember?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

7-11 is also offering cheez-filled deep-fried Doritos. 


Sent from the USS Eldridge using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Reuben said:


> 7-11 is also offering cheez-filled deep-fried Doritos.


This sounds atrocious. Are you kidding?

Gorgeous photos of the delectable new creations at this link https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/24/taco-bell-breakfast_n_4848196.html


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Why wouldn't they just start with breakfast burritos??


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Why wouldn't they just start with breakfast burritos??


There are variants, but that is barely newsworthy as the competition has those, I think. We want revolutionary, not evolutionary!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I got food poisoning at Taco Bell once at lunch! I will not be having breakfast there!


----------



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

No chorizo, potatoes, and eggs??? What the heck :confused2: :confused2:

At least the taco joint in town serves those for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. And no fake meat in the tacos!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

We have a local food vendor who sells battered and deep fried sticks of Land o' Lakes butter on a stick. It is basically a cholesterol kabob.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Andy said:


> I got food poisoning at Taco Bell once at lunch! I will not be having breakfast there!


Domestic Montezuma's revenge!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

................................................................................................................'The cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast'

.......................................................................................................................


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. I'll stick with my breakfast burrito from El Amigo's!


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Taco Bell is NOT real Mexican food. Stay away....


from a guy in San Antonio :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Andy said:


> I got food poisoning at Taco Bell once at lunch! I will not be having breakfast there!


This. The same happened to me and I will never go back. One of the worst experiences I've had.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Reuben said:


> 7-11 is also offering cheez-filled deep-fried Doritos.
> 
> Sent from the USS Eldridge using Tapatalk


why does everything have to be deep fried? Aren't we fat enough already?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

anyone can make a waffle taco, just toast your waffle, and add meat with melted cheese and taco sauce, save yourself some money.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Taco Bell has good and bad franchisees. To write all off doesn't make sense. I've gotten food poisoning from a 5-star as well, it's more about the cook than the food.

Yes, Taco Bell isn't good for you, and it may not be Mexican (Az and Tx snobs are the worst, you're not in Mexico either), but it's still tasty sometimes. Of course fast-food isn't good for you, but it's fine in moderation. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I haven't paid much mind to what Taco Bell does in a long time. And given where I live, there are so many better alternatives for southwestern breakfast (at around the same price). Even within fast food, there's a better way to do things.


----------



## Jae iLL (Nov 14, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Why wouldn't they just start with breakfast burritos??


They are releasing their version of a breakfast burrito, as well as a crunchwrap, which is like a breakfast burrito with hashbrowns. I think the menu might do well if served late night in certain locations. The post-drinking crowd already tends to gravitate towards taco bell, breakfast burritos and waffle tacos should increase this.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

jm22 said:


> Yes, Taco Bell isn't good for you, and it may not be Mexican (Az and Tx snobs are the worst, you're not in Mexico either),


Maybe not but we invented Tex-Mex. That's what most people think of when they want Mexican food.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jae iLL said:


> They are releasing their version of a breakfast burrito, as well as a crunchwrap, which is like a breakfast burrito with hashbrowns. I think the menu might do well if served late night in certain locations. The post-drinking crowd already tends to gravitate towards taco bell, breakfast burritos and waffle tacos should increase this.


Do they come with coffee?


----------



## Jae iLL (Nov 14, 2009)

Howard said:


> Do they come with coffee?


So, I just tried Taco Bell's breakfast the other day. I ordered the breakfast burrito combination and the AM crunchwrap. All meals do come with coffee, but I must say I was disappointed in what I tried. I haven't tried the waffle taco, so I suppose I'll try that next time, but overall if I want fastfood breakfast I think I'll go with McDonalds or Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## NoahNY (Sep 2, 2014)

For what it is I think TB offers a decent product at a fair price. Sort of the White Castle of the pseudo-mex fast food market. I have no problem trying out their new waffle taco at least once. What I don't eat my dog will devour anyway.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

dks202 said:


> Maybe not but we invented Tex-Mex. That's what most people think of when they want Mexican food.


Perhaps, but I always thought I hated Mexican food until I went to Mexico, where I discovered it's delicious - at least the variety served up in the Yucatan.

Even the Mex restaurants I have gone to that are owned and operated by Mexicans have had essentially inedible food. I think they're just trying to meet the demand of us gringos.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. At long last the wife and I got around to having breakfast (notice I said having, not enjoying!) at a Taco Bell location on our way to the Blueberry Fest held in Plymouth, IN. As a long standing member of the "clean plate club," I am sorry to say we both had substantial leftovers to be thrown away. Indeed, it was an experience we plan not to repeat!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

In a pinch I prefer Del Taco to Taco Bell, better tortillas.

But no shortage of authentic (and yummy!) Mexican food here in SD.


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. At long last the wife and I got around to having breakfast (notice I said having, not enjoying!) at a Taco Bell location on our way to the Blueberry Fest held in Plymouth, IN. As a long standing member of the "clean plate club," I am sorry to say we both had substantial leftovers to be thrown away. Indeed, it was an experience we plan not to repeat!


In this part of the country there is a dearth of Mexican restaurants. We do have one we like that's ok but it's a 15-20 mile drive. That said, we do stop at TB occasionally for a quick lunch if we are out doing our weekend shopping/errands. It's certainly no worse than any other fast food place in that respect.

I don't think I could do that "breakfast" though.


----------

